# Trying to decide on fish for 5.5 gallon



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Scarlet badis,Clown killies, Chili rasboras, Phoenix rasboras, weitzmani tetras
i love them all


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

anything that stays under 1 inch would make use of a 5.5(boraras sp, embers, cpds) why not get a 10gallon? 5.5 dimensions are pretty bad. 16 x 8 isnt fun planting in  

just a thought


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/nanofishlist/suitability.html

the website is work in progress, but this page is done. (well, progress has stalled, but thats not the point)


----------



## fish723 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've already setup a 5.5 gallon. That size works better for where I want it.

Thanks for the nano fish list. That is organized nicely. But, dario dario are in the 10 gallon range. I thought they could be kept in 5.5? Oh well I guess I'll look into some other options. I know that the 1 inch per gallon doesn't hold for a small tank, so are there any guidelines for the quantity of fish? What people do seems to vary widely and I can't get any sort of consistent numbers.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

i currently have a couple clown killies, cpds, 1 female dario dario (male just died ), crs, and rcs in my 5.5


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

For small tanks, I like keeping guppy fry (guppy "parents" reside in my daughter's tank). When they are young, they mostly look the same. Also, when they are young, they tend to wander all over in search of food- unlike mature guppies which prefer to dwell near the surface. 

Another fish I like is the Eastern Blacknosed Dace- a common native fish found in streams and creeks along the MidAtlantic states (USA, of course). They absolutely _thrive_ in an aquarium environment. They are lively, smart, full of personality, quite cute, and swim all over-never at rest! They also form loose schools in groups of 4 or more. It's hard to hurt these fish- they can survive in heavily CO2 saturated water, polluted water, turbid water, and extreme temperatures (both ends) without any signs of distress whatsoever. Another added benefit to aquariasts is that they relish algea in almost every form. A hard-to-beat fish IMO, and very, _very_ underrated.

Dace Illustration

Dace Information

Dace pic


----------



## tongoo (May 6, 2008)

hmm that list says 7 gallons for a dwarf puffer but i heard they only need 3 gallons per puffer. Also says that neon tetras in a 5 gallon but when i asked people in the fish section of the forum they say a 5.5 is too small for neon tetras. can someone clear this up for me?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

ive seen neon tetras 2" so i guess there kinda big lol. i like the embers in smaller tanks, small fish and cheap!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

tongoo said:


> hmm that list says 7 gallons for a dwarf puffer but i heard they only need 3 gallons per puffer. Also says that neon tetras in a 5 gallon but when i asked people in the fish section of the forum they say a 5.5 is too small for neon tetras. can someone clear this up for me?


There are many issues to take into account when selecting a general size tank necessity for a fish. For example, neon tetras should be kept in a school, and a 5.5 is too small for a school of neons. They're also often very delicate fish due to hormone use. Dwarf puffers can be kept in less than 7 gallons, but they are messy eaters and would require frequent water changes, and they are also somewhat territorial. It's really a matter of researching each species individually, and you can't address all areas of concern with just an "X number of gallons" tag.


----------



## fish723 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I've changed from my original fish selection and I think I'm going to go for 5-6 Chili or Phoenix Rasboras. Leaning more toward the Chili. Now I just need to find them.

-Chris


----------



## fish723 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok so things have changed once again. I was at my fish store over the weekend and they had this rimless 10 gallon glass aquarium that was to good to pass up. So, I've moved the plants and everything else to the 10g now. Chris127, was right I needed to upgrade. I'm thinking a couple ottos, 2-3 scarlet badis and something for the upper regions either 6+ ember tetras, 6+ chili rasboras or 6 clown killis. Does anyone have any comments or suggestions? I think I would prefer rasboras or killis but they are hard to find locally and shipping for 6 small fish doesn't seem worthwhile.

Thanks,
Chris


----------

